# Did a former co-worker's cook again



## Paymaster (May 17, 2015)

I did a small cook for some folk where I used to work again. One Boston  Butt, two Pastramis, and ABTs. I also did a small butt for us. Folks at  my house prefer no rub on Boston Butts, so mine had none. Here are some  pics.


----------



## Addie (May 17, 2015)

Wow! That is quite a feast. Would you notice if I just slipped in among your other guests and had a plate or two?


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2015)

Looks fantastic as usual.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2015)

Amazing, Paymaster!


----------



## powerplantop (May 17, 2015)

Lot of good stuff right there!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2015)

Pretty soon I'll be able to leave my Weber out without it being stolen.  Then watch out, I'm going to give you a run for your money...just kidding, anything I smoke would never look as good as yours!


----------



## Paymaster (May 17, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pretty soon I'll be able to leave my Weber out without it being stolen.  Then watch out, I'm going to give you a run for your money...just kidding, anything I smoke would never look as good as yours!



Webers have produced great grub for years. Bet you can too. 
Sorry to hear that theft is a problem where you are.

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Rocklobster (May 17, 2015)

Nice job!!! That must have made the party!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 17, 2015)

Lovely food porn, Paymaster!


----------



## taxlady (May 18, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lovely food porn, Paymaster!


I agree.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 18, 2015)

Paymaster said:


> I did a small cook for some folk where I used to work again. One Boston  Butt, two Pastramis, and ABTs. I also did a small butt for us. Folks at  my house prefer no rub on Boston Butts, so mine had none. Here are some  pics.


And this was a *SMALL* cook!


----------



## Paymaster (May 18, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> And this was a *SMALL* cook!


Yes, compared with some I have done for them in the past.

Thanks again Y'all.


----------

